# Laylas Slow Worm



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Our daughter found a slow worm in grandmas garden. Once the grass gets long theres always a few in her grass, I chopped one in half last year when mowing it :bash:. She is 3 and adamant its a baby snake :lol2:. Ive clearly been spending too much time teaching her about non native species (tarantulas, tropical fish etc), best get teaching her about the stunning native wildlife.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pic of the wrangler


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice big male  wonderful photos! i despise kids as a rule but the one of your wee girl with it is pretty cute...

now imma scarper before i ruin my reputation :lol2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely slowy

i seem to have spent the weekend handling these beautiful creatures (as well as grass snakes and common lizards). they are incredibly powerful things. found some realy 'bruisers' on a survey - huuuuuuuuuuuuuge things! also some very wee ones. :flrt:

well done on educating your little one.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> nice big male  wonderful photos! i despise kids as a rule but the one of your wee girl with it is pretty cute...
> 
> now imma scarper before i ruin my reputation :lol2:


Cheers



laurencea said:


> lovely slowy
> 
> i seem to have spent the weekend handling these beautiful creatures (as well as grass snakes and common lizards). they are incredibly powerful things. found some realy 'bruisers' on a survey - huuuuuuuuuuuuuge things! also some very wee ones. :flrt:
> 
> well done on educating your little one.


When I was younger I often went out with my grandad and found alsorts of native reps and amphibs but I hardly see anything now.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's lovely  we used to have slow worms at our old house but I haven't found any here.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

They are both very cute 

I've seen adders and grass snakes but never a slow worm ......


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

That's super cute Pleco! Lizard and girl, n'awww!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks all.

My OHs mum seems to have quite a few in her garden. So jealous, the most interesting things we get in our garden are Jays and green woodpeckers.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> nice big male  wonderful photos! i despise kids as a rule but the one of your wee girl with it is pretty cute...
> 
> now imma scarper before i ruin my reputation :lol2:


 I'd be sure it's a girl (the slow-worm, not just the child!)- the different coloured sides and the narrow head are a giveaway.


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Matt Harris said:


> I'd be sure it's a girl (the slow-worm, not just the child!)- the different coloured sides and the narrow head are a giveaway.


Me too  Narrow head, (partial) dorsal striping and a black belly  Female for sure I'd say!


----------

